# Best way to cook and eat an artichoke?



## sunnysmile (May 16, 2011)

I have never cooked or eaten a fresh artichoke.  I have had canned hearts in a dip, but that's it.  Hard to really tell what they taste like in a dip.  I got 3 medium/small ones in my co-op basket this week.

What's the best way to cook these?  I do have an electric pressure cooker to speed things up.  I don't really know how these should be served either.  I've been told you don't really eat the leaves, but suck out the insides?  And I guess the whole inside you can eat.

Any recipes or serving ideas you have would be so appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## msmofet (May 16, 2011)

Actually you "skin" the meat off the bottom half of the leaves by pulling them between your teeth. You can use all the leaves till you get to the "choke" which is the small, fuzzy, prickly leaves towards the bottom just on top of the heart. You scrap the choke off the heart (which is the bottom of the artichoke) then you can eat the heart.

Stuffed (I will have to work up recipe if you are interested)


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 16, 2011)

First, a fresh steamed artichoke is NIGHT AND DAY a whole different thing than the typical jarred artichokes and the kind you see in salads. Those are nice too but nothing like this!

There are many cool things you can do with an artichoke but since it is so amazing even on its own I'd try simply just steaming one. It does take a little while... maybe about 40 minutes (an expert can correct me on that). You steam it until its soft. 

Once it's done there are essentially two main things you do with it. Yes, sort of "suck" the leaves (but there's more to it than that) and then you clear the "hair" off of the heart and eat it - the best part! 

Now, about those leaves... okay the bottom of the leaf has some fleshy thickness to it and you want to bite lightly with your teeth so you scrape that off into your mouth. Does that make sense? It's like the inside of the leaf has the soft edible part and the rest of the leaf is hard and you toss it away after you've scrape the good stuff off with your teeth. It's really good on its own but if you get bored because there ARE a lot of them then you can make a little sauce to dip it into. A TON of options there but even something simple like a garlic-mayo-olive oil sauce would be pretty darn good. Go Asian by adding some sesame oil and soy sauce or go cajun and put in some Old Bay... the taste of the artichoke can work with a lot of sauce flavors but the leaves are just the opening act for the main event which is that artichoke heart and it's so good it doesn't need a sauce (although great in sauce too but the bigger problem is that it'll be gone too fast and you'll want another one!). 

So, once you're out of leaves or down to the small ones you discard those and clear the hair off the heart which is at the top of the stem. Then cut the stem up to the heart so you have just the heart. Eat the heart on its own or with a sauce! Really special thing that fresh steamed artichoke heart. 

Once you know what it tastes like that way then all sorts of other things can be done such as fire roasting it or other things like the stuffed artichoke example (nice). One thing I made with it was an artichoke heart soup. It takes 6 large artichokes so it is not something anyone is likely to do often but I did it just to see and it was the food of royalty. Absolutely incredible. Maybe I'll make that again one day and snap a pic.


----------



## Claire (May 16, 2011)

I, personally, nuke 'em.  First trim them, then rub with a lemon half.  Then place in a bowl with maybe a half inch of water, cover with plastic wrap, and nuke.  I can't possibly tell you how long because microwave ovens vary so much in power, but until one leaf easily slips out.  While it is setting, make a dip of your choice, I like mayo with touches of honey, mustard, lemon.  Then take the leaves and dip and chew.  When you get to the choke, take a paring knife and clean up the heart, and finish.  Fun and good!


----------



## msmofet (May 16, 2011)

I also microwave mine.


----------



## web-collage (May 16, 2011)

I steam mine about 40 minutes (50 minutes at high altitude). Add a clove of garlic, salt, lemon slice and a touch of olive to the water. Rub with lemon prior to steaming to prevent discoloration. When done, serve hot or cold with good mayonaise. (You dip the leaf bottom in the mayonaise before sliding through your teeth). The Italian method is similar but you trim the points off the leaves and dig out the fuzzy choke before steaming. Fill the center with bread crumbs, a drizzle of olive oil and grated parmeson cheeze. No need for a dipping sauce. Large artichokes are best for eating either of these ways.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 16, 2011)

Another microwaver--very quick.  Good artichokes are hard to find here--they should be heavy, the leaves should be tight, and they should 'squeak' when you squeeze them.  Some purple color is ok--it means they got a little frosted.

Be sure to clean them well--they can have grit down in the leaves.  Cut any stem on the bottom off and cut the tip off (look at the stuffed 'choke picture above for how much to cut.)  Open the 'choke up as a much as you can--spread the leaves apart. Some folks use a pair of scissors to cut the pointy tips off the leaves. 

Fill a big bowl with water and dunk  the 'choke up and down in the water.  Since I microwave, I find that the water remaining in and on the choke is enough to cook them.  Put them in a covered bowl in the microwave and cook til you can tug a leaf off.

The very bottom leaves may not be very meaty, but don't give up.


----------



## ChefJune (May 16, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Actually you "skin" the meat off the bottom half of the leaves by pulling them between your teeth. You can use all the leaves till you get to the "choke" which is the small, fuzzy, prickly leaves towards the bottom just on top of the heart. You scrap the choke off the heart (which is the bottom of the artichoke) then you can eat the heart.
> 
> Stuffed (I will have to work up recipe if you are interested)


 
Ooh, that looks delicious, msmofet!

When I saw the thread title, my first thought was _"STUFFED!" _


----------



## msmofet (May 16, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Ooh, that looks delicious, msmofet!
> 
> When I saw the thread title, my first thought was _"STUFFED!" _


 Thank you June


----------



## Janet H (May 16, 2011)

Lemon Butter.

I steam them with a little salt, pepper, a bay leaf and sometimes a little redwine vinegar in the water.  Or just simply steam in plain water.  Serve with crusty bread and LOTS of lemon butter for dipping.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2011)

How do you trim them to look that pretty? With scissors? With a chef's knife? I only tried cooking artichokes once and they were rather tough and hard to cut.


----------



## Zhizara (May 16, 2011)

Cooking shears are way the easiest for trimming the bottom leaves.  You cut the very top off (check the picture), with a big knife.

You might want to wait before making these, though, your track record with knives isn't so hot right now.


----------



## BigAL (May 16, 2011)

Two of our fav ways are either on the smoker or in a crawfish boil.  Daughter can eat a whole one by her self by the time I get other things ready.  She's a little turd.


----------



## FrankZ (May 16, 2011)

Once trimmed and ready I like to steam em for 25 minutes or so then finish them over charcoal.


----------



## sunnysmile (May 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the ideas and taking the time to put in some details for me!

Is it easier to remove the choke before or after cooking?  Also, I have a family of 5 and 3 artichokes.  I will be halving them...should I do that before or after cooking?

Thanks again!


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2011)

sunnysmile said:


> Thanks so much for all the ideas and taking the time to put in some details for me!
> 
> Is it easier to remove the choke before or after cooking?  Also, I have a family of 5 and 3 artichokes.  I will be halving them...should I do that before or after cooking?
> 
> Thanks again!



I would cut them in half before cooking, but be sure to quickly rub the cut sides in lemon juice,as they will discolor really quickly.  The choke could also be removed at this point. I use my sharp edged measuring tablespoon to do that.....it's safer than a knife.  Enjoy!!


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Cooking shears are way the easiest for trimming the bottom leaves.  You cut the very top off (check the picture), with a big knife.
> 
> You might want to wait before making these, though, your track record with knives isn't so hot right now.





The finger is well enough that it has gone three days with no sticky plaster. It still tingles. It may tingle for a long time, which would have the benefit of reminding me not to be stupid with knives.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 16, 2011)

I steam them about 45 min to an hour.
then either dip the leaves in Garlic and oil,  lemon garlic and oil, or good seasons italian dressing.

If I stuff them, ill stuff them with a stuffing made of tomatoes, mushrooms, garlic, oil, parmesan cheese, onions, parsley, basil...

I love eating stuffed artichokes, but i hate making them.


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 16, 2011)

You know, it probably isn't impressive to say this and I am not one to mention chain restaurants much but I have to say the Cheesecake Factory has a REALLY good fire roasted artichoke appetizer which is worth trying.

On the stuffed Artichoke thing, another way to go with it is cajun. You could steam or nuke it for a bit and then put bread crumbs, herbs, garlic and Old Bay spice in between the leaves and broil it in the oven until the bread crumbs look nicely browned and crispy.


----------



## spork (May 17, 2011)

I'm a steamer.  I'll definitely try nuking them next time...
I'm impatient to get to the heart, which works for me anyway because I like to strip the leaves and refrigerate them for salads later.  They make for handy and tasty scoops to help me fork flat salad greens, and the leaves' meat gets flavored by dressing in the process.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

i love just plain artichokes but I had one in Feb. that I can't forget. Every time I see a big one I want to jump on it and make one stuffed to the gills with finely chopped  shrimp,scallops,parsley,shallots,garlic bread crumbs and butter drizzeled all over the thing, It was delicious and gigantic,lots of work but well worth it.
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (May 17, 2011)

spork said:


> I'm a steamer. I'll definitely try nuking them next time...
> I'm impatient to get to the heart, which works for me anyway because I like to strip the leaves and refrigerate them for salads later. They make for handy and tasty scoops to help me fork flat salad greens, and the leaves' meat gets flavored by dressing in the process.


Here is a tip for microwave steaming of artichokes that I got from a microwave cookbook - Can't remember the name or author at the moment.

Clean and trim artichokes. Place in a microwave safe container that they will fit in one layer bottoms down. Place water and lemon juice in container (then dip the cut surfaces in the juice water to prevent discoloration and replace bottom down). Place foil *ONLY* over the *TOP* of chokes (so long as there is *MORE* exposed than is covered by foil it will be safe. I have been doing this for 25 years so it IS TNT) leave bottom and sides *UNCOVERED*. Steam in microwave at 1/2 power 5 minutes at a time till an inner leaf pulls out when gently tugged.


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 17, 2011)

kadesma said:


> i love just plain artichokes but I had one in Feb. that I can't forget. Every time I see a big one I want to jump on it and make one stuffed to the gills with finely chopped  shrimp,scallops,parsley,shallots,garlic bread crumbs and butter drizzeled all over the thing, It was delicious and gigantic,lots of work but well worth it.
> kadesma



WOAH!!!!!! That sounds amazing. Gotta try that. 

I had an idea once to cut an artichoke open after steaming it 2/3 of the way, take out the center choke, put a raw lobster tail inside and put it back together and steam the rest of it. I never did it though because I am not so sure it'd really do anything better than just steaming the two separate... unless perhaps the lobster juices would mix with the heart... this is an outtake idea. Expensive experiment. But the shrimp/scallop stuffed Artichoke is a must try.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

infinitecookbook said:


> WOAH!!!!!! That sounds amazing. Gotta try that.
> 
> I had an idea once to cut an artichoke open after steaming it 2/3 of the way, take out the center choke, put a raw lobster tail inside and put it back together and steam the rest of it. I never did it though because I am not so sure it'd really do anything better than just steaming the two separate... unless perhaps the lobster juices would mix with the heart... this is an outtake idea. Expensive experiment. But the shrimp/scallop stuffed Artichoke is a must try.


It is really great I had it once and plan to give it another go soon I do think some parmesan mixed in not much just a little would kick it up a bit, Glad you like the idea,Just make sure to remove the choke, I do that with the small end of a melon baller.
kadesma


----------



## web-collage (May 17, 2011)

First, let me say I think cooking them in a microwave is a dis-service to the artichoke. Yes it may be faster but the quality is much lower. Most of us have 40 minutes to steam a few artichokes. (Actually, I can't think of anything that isn't better cooked on a gas stove top or oven than in the microwave.)

Second, the size of the artichoke more or less determines what you will do with it. The larger ones are best for eating leaf by leaf or stuffing and the smaller ones can be steamed quickly and added to other ingredients for an artichoke flavored meal.


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 17, 2011)

I am glad you said that because I was starting to feel foolish for my 40 minute steaming when it could just be microwaved but... there's always a sacrifice. An artichoke deserves the time. Plus all you have to do is put it in the steamer and leave it. The great thing is that it is good even with absolutely nothing - just steamed. So anything you add to it starts with a great foundation.


----------



## web-collage (May 17, 2011)

infinitecookbook said:


> I am glad you said that because I was starting to feel foolish for my 40 minute steaming when it could just be microwaved but... there's always a sacrifice. An artichoke deserves the time. Plus all you have to do is put it in the steamer and leave it. The great thing is that it is good even with absolutely nothing - just steamed. So anything you add to it starts with a great foundation.



I finally dumped my microwave when I had the gas cooktop installed because there is NOTHING that tastes as good or better when cooked in a microwave. Cooking should be a pleasure and an art, not a race to "nuke" the vitamins and flavor out of our food.


----------



## Caslon (May 17, 2011)

web-collage said:


> I finally dumped my microwave when I had the gas cooktop installed because there is NOTHING that tastes as good or better when cooked in a microwave. Cooking should be a pleasure and an art, not a race to "nuke" the vitamins and flavor out of our food.



I don't like to wait to boil water in a large pot to cook artichokes.  It's the proper way, but I use the microwave. I can't say the artichoke heart tasted any less delicious.  

I saw off the bottom of the artichoke about 1/4" above where the stem was.  I peel off the lower leaves as they won't have any meat on them.

Removing the fine hairs at the heart is what I find somewhat a chore. It's still steaming hot there. But...it's SO meaty good when you finally cut up artichoke hearts and dip them in melted butter and salt.


----------



## Clienta (May 17, 2011)

Steamed & served with hollandaise sauce!!! My very favorite treat as a kid!!! I loved scraping the leaves with my teeth & then devouring the heart drizzled in sauce.  YUM!

 Whenever I head back to the States, I always buy fresh artichokes.  One of the things I miss living in Mexico!!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I don't like to wait to boil water in a large pot to cook artichokes.  It's the proper way, but I use the microwave. I can't say the artichoke heart tasted any less delicious.
> 
> I saw off the bottom of the artichoke about 1/4" above where the stem was.  I peel off the lower leaves as they won't have any meat on them.
> 
> Removing the fine hairs at the heart is what I find somewhat a chore. It's still steaming hot there. But...it's SO meaty good when you finally cut up artichoke hearts and dip them in melted butter and salt.


Removing the thistle can be a pain, but you might try using the small end of a melon ball scoop to dig out the fuzz saves you somewhat from the heat on the inside.
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (May 17, 2011)

web-collage said:


> I finally dumped my microwave when I had the gas cooktop installed because there is NOTHING that tastes as good or better when cooked in a microwave. Cooking should be a pleasure and an art, not a race to "nuke" the vitamins and flavor out of our food.


 

i really have to disagree with you about microwaves. vegatables keep more vitamins because of using less water and not being overcooked. i use mine for many things. melting butter or chocolate. certainly reheating meals, there again, less time, less dried up leftovers. i cook lobster in mine as well as the artichoke. don't feel i lose any of the flavor of the food i cook in it. i have proofed bread in mine. mine also has a convection oven part, handy for browning things if you need to do so. i feel i save a lot of time that i can then spend on making things, that require a lot of time, to mix . etc. guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 18, 2011)

Microwave lobster? (good band name btw). I hope not live!   That would be brutal. jk I know you don't mean live. But what do you mean exactly? Like a raw tail? Still, I could never do that. Too pricey to risk... same with artichokes but less so. I might maybe still try microwaving an artichoke just to see. But a lobster? Neva!!!!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 18, 2011)

Cooking it has been covered, eating it should be with your partner of choice the artichoke like the fig if eaten properly is a very erotic vegetable.


----------



## web-collage (May 18, 2011)

_"I don't like to wait to boil water in a large pot to cook artichokes.   It's the proper way, but I use the microwave." _

I cook three or four large artichokes in about 1" of water in a 5 qt pan with lid. This gives one warm to eat or split with a friend (Bolas is right about that) as the beginning of a slow meal with wine or champagne. The others can be covered and refrigerated for the next day. Very good eaten cold or at room temp. When you arrive at the fuzzy choke after eating the leaves, it is very easy to use a spoon and remove the fuzz.


----------



## babetoo (May 18, 2011)

lobster tail in micro. put in plastic bag, about a tablespoon water. don't close bag all the way. 4 min tops on high. comes out really really moist, cooked and delicious.


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 18, 2011)

babetoo said:


> lobster tail in micro. put in plastic bag, about a tablespoon water. don't close bag all the way. 4 min tops on high. comes out really really moist, cooked and delicious.



Thanks. I don't know if I can do it! A lobster tail is so precious. I do like to broil them in a toaster oven though. One thing I picked up from a sushi place in LA is a Lobster Dynamite. You chop up the lobster tail, mix it with some mayo and garlic powder, slice up some mushrooms and put that all back in the tail, squirt a little lemon juice on it and broil it until you see it start to get browned on the top. MMMMMMMMMMmmmmM! That you can't do in a microwave I tell ya!    (but I am not against microwaves, they have their place).


----------



## babetoo (May 18, 2011)

that sounds good too. might just have to give it a go.


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

*Smokey Artichokes with Chili-Honey Butter*

You don't have to use water to cook artichokes! Using broth with wine and spices will give it a really interesting flavor. Top it with a little cheese, and serve it with a unique butter mixture, like chipotle and honey or mixed herb butter.


----------



## sunnysmile (May 20, 2011)

Well, I ended up steaming them on top of the stove with salt and pepper.  I did cut them in half first.  I served them with melted butter in the cavity where the choke was and sprinkled with fresh grated parmesan cheese.  The kids liked them, I liked them, my husband was kind of "eh".  These were pretty small, so not much in each leaf, but the heart was good, and it was fun to eat new foods with the family.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## spork (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear it was a success for you, sunny.  You are right, come to think of it, artichokes are very kid-friendly.  I usually prepare small artichokes entirely differently.  I trim and discard the leaves, and saute or braise just the hearts.


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone fixed baby artichokes? They are good and not much fuss getting them ready just trim  the tips I use sizzors shave off the bottom and then put then in a sauce pan covered with chicken stock, salt and pepper and  the juice of a whole lemon, Cook til they want to fall apart. don't worry about any choke there want be any,  In a skillet I mash up a tin of anchovies add some crushed garlic and some of the cooking broth, If you've trimmed them  and cooked them enough you will be able to eat the whole thing pour over some melted butter and evoo taste for seasonings add some fresh chopped parsleyand dig in
kades


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 20, 2011)

spork said:


> Glad to hear it was a success for you, sunny.  You are right, come to think of it, artichokes are very kid-friendly.  I usually prepare small artichokes entirely differently.  I trim and discard the leaves, and saute or braise just the hearts.



That sounds good! Gonna have to try that. Do the small ones have little chokes you have to scoop out? Does it take awhile to clean these little artichokes out with leaves and everything to get to the heart before it's cooked (ie before it's soft)? 

The jarred artichoke hearts still have the bottom of the leaves attached. Do these as well? I've never made the smaller artichokes before. Curious.


----------



## spork (May 20, 2011)

I don't recall that I've ever cooked them, but I have had baby artichokes.  They're good.  Pop 'em in your mouth whole, leaves and all.

The "medium" artichokes are not that hard to prep.  Cut in half latitudinally to where you think the heart starts, and discard leaves.  Chop off a bit of stem end, and peel to its white flesh.  With paring knife, turn and peel remaining layers of leaves until only the heart remains.  Yes, scrape off choke.  It will be shaped similar to a mushroom, and is often sauteed with.  It's usually split in half vertically, too, which helps it cook evenly.

Again, I do like braising them.  I think they hold up well even to strong broths like beef or tomato stock.


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2011)

infinitecookbook said:


> That sounds good! Gonna have to try that. Do the small ones have little chokes you have to scoop out? Does it take awhile to clean these little artichokes out with leaves and everything to get to the heart before it's cooked (ie before it's soft)?
> 
> The jarred artichoke hearts still have the bottom of the leaves attached. Do these as well? I've never made the smaller artichokes before. Curious.


No chokes in the small baby ones. some of the outer leaves will be chewey and tough,  these I yank off before I put in skillet to saute them.
kadesma


----------



## JCW (Nov 29, 2011)

Trying to steam a couple tonight. I see a flustercluck in my future! Haven't had one 25 years since my step dad made them and don't have a clue other than this entire thread that I just read..oh well, here goes.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2011)

JCW said:


> Trying to steam a couple tonight. I see a flustercluck in my future! Haven't had one 25 years since my step dad made them and don't have a clue other than this entire thread that I just read..oh well, here goes.


A simple way is to trim the stem trim off themtop leaves to get the  stickers. then take a pair of scissors and cut off the rest of the stickers, I then drop in a large pot of water starting to boil adding juisce from a whole lemon the boil til am ie pick stuck into the thick bottom goes in and comes out easy pull from water,and start pulling off leaves dip in either mayo or melted butter eat very end of leaf till you get to fuzzy part in heart. Scoop this part out and discard.slather with mayo or dunk in butter 
enjpy. Gotta go wrist is having a fit.
kades


----------



## JCW (Nov 29, 2011)

Turned out pretty taste! Thanks for the assistance....


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 29, 2011)

JCW said:
			
		

> Turned out pretty taste! Thanks for the assistance....



I would say everything looks pretty tasty!  Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 29, 2011)

JCW said:


> Turned out pretty taste! Thanks for the assistance....


 YUM!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 29, 2011)

Gotta tell you guys a story. My sons best friend's family was like a second family to my son. He was at their home almost as much as he was at home with his Mom and I.

We had Artichokes quite often and he said his friend's family wanted to try them, but had no idea how to cook them.

I explained it fully to my son, but evidently, something got lost in translation. The next day, His friend's Mom called me and asked " We boiled them for more than a couple hours and when we took a leaf off, it was still so tough that we couldn't' chew it."

I thought I had made it clear that there was only a tiny bit of meat on the end of each leaf. They were trying to eat the entire leaf!

I don't know if they ever tried them again. I doubt it.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2011)

JCW said:


> Turned out pretty taste! Thanks for the assistance....


Beautiful don't know if I helped but like to feel just maybe I might have. This looks great. Glad you enjoyed it.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Nov 29, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I also microwave mine.


 
x 3


----------



## msmofet (Nov 29, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Beautiful don't know if I helped but like to feel just maybe I might have. This looks great. Glad you enjoyed it.
> kades


 Hows the boo boo? XOXXOXOXO


----------



## msmofet (Nov 29, 2011)

babetoo said:


> x 3


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Hows the boo boo? XOXXOXOXO


Much better sice i get to be here with my cyber family. x's & o's back at you.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 30, 2011)

I justed picked up 16 chokes today at .25 cents a piece. (never happens)
They are kinda small so i was thinking I would remove the leaves and trim them french style. I was thinking about steaming them then sauteing them in some oil,onoins,spices and maybe some corn. i will probably halve or quarter them first.

The other idea was was to chop them after cooking them and making some dip with some roasted jalapeno.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

infinitecookbook said:


> Microwave lobster? (good band name btw). I hope not live!  That would be brutal. jk I know you don't mean live. But what do you mean exactly? Like a raw tail? Still, I could never do that. Too pricey to risk... same with artichokes but less so. I might maybe still try microwaving an artichoke just to see. But a lobster? Neva!!!!!!


What's the difference between placing live lobsters into boiling water or in the microwave while they are alive? And do veggies feel when they are being picked or cooked? Oh dear! There goes my mind wandering again.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Removing the thistle can be a pain, but you might try using the small end of a melon ball scoop to dig out the fuzz saves you somewhat from the heat on the inside.
> kadesma


 
A grapefruit spoon does the job very well also. For the big ones, I clip off the tip of each leaf, dip or roll them in lemon juice, and with both thumbs, spread the leaves apart and remove the choke before cooking. 

Artichokes are the only veggie I can think of where you end up with more than you started with after you are finished eating one.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:


> A grapefruit spoon does the job very well also. For the big ones, I clip off the tip of each leaf, dip or roll them in lemon juice, and with both thumbs, spread the leaves apart and remove the choke before cooking.
> 
> Artichokes are the only veggie I can think of where you end up with more than you started with after you are finished eating one.


 
Hey Addie, I've never removed the choke prior to it being cooked. Is it difficult to remove that way? It would be very nice to NOT have to remove it while eating.

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## msmofet (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:


> A grapefruit spoon does the job very well also. For the big ones, I clip off the tip of each leaf, dip or roll them in lemon juice, and with both thumbs, spread the leaves apart and remove the choke before cooking.
> 
> Artichokes are the only veggie I can think of where you end up with more than you started with after you are finished eating one.


 I do mine the same way and use the grapefruit spoon also.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Hey Addie, I've never removed the choke prior to it being cooked. Is it difficult to remove that way? It would be very nice to NOT have to remove it while eating. Thanks, Tim


 
No. The secret is to get the two thumbs down into the top and spread them apart as far as you can without breaking the veggie. Then reach down with whatever tool you are planning on using. Starting on the outside of the choke, go around and under the bottom and cut and dig it out. Sounds harder than it really is. A grapefruit spoon has a serrated edge and makes the job so much easier.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:


> No. The secret is to get the two thumbs down into the top and spread them apart as far as you can without breaking the veggie. Then reach down with whatever tool you are planning on using. Starting on the outside of the choke, go around and under the bottom and cut and dig it out. Sounds harder than it really is. A grapefruit spoon has a serrated edge and makes the job so much easier.


 
Thanks Addie! I saw some at the store a couple days ago that were nice and large. I'll try it!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:


> No. The secret is to get the two thumbs down into the top and spread them apart as far as you can without breaking the veggie. Then reach down with whatever tool you are planning on using. Starting on the outside of the choke, go around and under the bottom and cut and dig it out. Sounds harder than it really is. A grapefruit spoon has a serrated edge and makes the job so much easier.


 


Timothy said:


> Thanks Addie! I saw some at the store a couple days ago that were nice and large. I'll try it!


 YUP. Addie is completely correct. I do it the same way. Then I stuff the whole middle and the leaves.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 30, 2011)

Lots of good ideas for cooking artichokes. I'd like to share my favorite dip (courtesy of the California Artichoke Advisory Board). Butter is good, but this is heavenly.

*Casanova's Appassionata Artichoke Dip*

 	1/2 C sour cream
	1/2 C mayonnaise
	1-1/2 T chopped chives plus extra for garnish
	1 T prepared horseradish
	1/2 t salt


 	In a bowl, combine sour cream, mayonnaise, chives, horseradish, and salt; chill. Garnish with additional chives.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 2, 2011)

I found a way that I love. par boil choke part way, cut in half, remove thistle then put the cut choke on  a preheated very hot grill. Cook til as dark as you like. remove to plate. dab a ;ittle butter mixed with fresh chopped herbs of choice, and enjoy.Fave herbs are dill,parsley,finly chopped garlic and marjoram.
kades


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Here is a tip for microwave steaming of artichokes that I got from a microwave cookbook - Can't remember the name or author at the moment.
> 
> Clean and trim artichokes. Place in a microwave safe container that they will fit in one layer bottoms down. Place water and lemon juice in container (then dip the cut surfaces in the juice water to prevent discoloration and replace bottom down). Place foil *ONLY* over the *TOP* of chokes (so long as there is *MORE* exposed than is covered by foil it will be safe. I have been doing this for 25 years so it IS TNT) leave bottom and sides *UNCOVERED*. Steam in microwave at 1/2 power 5 minutes at a time till an inner leaf pulls out when gently tugged.


 
Are you talking about using aluminum foil in the microwave?


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Are you talking about using aluminum foil in the microwave?


 
I don't think I want to try foil in my microwave. If fact, my book says, "Never cover food with aluminum foil." Today's newer larger models are made to use foil. My daughter has one with two metal slideout shelves in hers. And even if I had hers, I don't think I would want to cook a meal in one. It just doesn't have that 'long, slow cooked' taste.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

Addie said:


> I don't think I want to try foil in my microwave. If fact, my book says, "Never cover food with aluminum foil." Today's newer larger models are made to use foil. My daughter has one with two metal slideout shelves in hers. And even if I had hers, I don't think I would want to cook a meal in one. It just doesn't have that 'long, slow cooked' taste.


 
You've confused me now. They make microwave ovens now that you can use aluminum foil in? Wow! I had no idea! 

It would be an instant melt-down if it were in mine.

Your daughter's microwave has metal shelves in it? Again, WOW! How in the heck do they do that?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Are you talking about using aluminum foil in the microwave?


 OK Heres the skinny Tim. I have a micowave cookbook by Barbra Kafka. And learned that so long as you *DO NOT* completely cover the food with foil it is safe. Foil deflects the microwaves. So long as there is more food uncovered you are fine. If you just cover the top of the food and leave the bottom open the microwaves will *ONLY *cook from the bottom up.I have been doing my chokes this way for 20 years and haven't killed a microwave or any living beings yet. This is a *TNT* method.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

msmofet said:


> OK Heres the skinny Tim. I have a micowave cookbook by Barbra Kafka. And learned that so long as you *DO NOT* completely cover the food with foil it is safe. Foil deflects the microwaves. So long as there is more food uncovered you are fine. If you just cover the top of the food and leave the bottom open the microwaves will *ONLY *cook from the bottom up.I have been doing my chokes this way for 20 years and haven't killed a microwave or any living beings yet. This is a *TNT* method.


Thanks for that explanation, msmofet. If I put a cup in my microwave that has jsut a tiny bit of gold leaf on it, the gold instantly pops and melts off of the cup. I was thinking that metal foil would do the same thing. I'm going to have to try this method. 

That's just amazing to me!

Here's a video of the method I use:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmPYUmSSj4


----------



## msmofet (Dec 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You've confused me now. They make microwave ovens now that you can use aluminum foil in? Wow! I had no idea!
> 
> It would be an instant melt-down if it were in mine.
> 
> Your daughter's microwave has metal shelves in it? Again, WOW! How in the heck do they do that?


I got my first microwave in 1985 and it also had a metal rack so you could cook 2 TV/frozen meals at once. But it didn't come with a standard turn table at that time. So long as the waves have more area NOT foil/metal to work on it will be fine.

Here is something I just found online:

*You CAN Use Foil in the Microwave*


Yes, foil can be used in your microwave and I’ll bet you’ve already done it without knowing.
I discovered this, and I’m ashamed to admit it, when I actually read the manual for my Microwave. Most people don’t believe this when I tell them, because they’ve always been strictly warned against using any metal in the microwave. I can’t blame them, even fellow blogger, Tinfoil Chef suggests that tin foil not be used in the microwave and there are lots of videos on youtube (like the one below) of foil being used incorrectly in the microwave.


But, there is good reason to use foil in the microwave and most people aren’t doing it.
First, let’s take a step back. Your food is heated by absorbing microwaves, but tin foil does not allow microwaves to pass through it. In other words, tin foil shields your food from microwaves. That can be used to your advantage!
This microwave user manual (pdf) suggests, “Thin areas of meat and poultry cook more quickly than meaty portions. To prevent overcooking, these thin areas can be shielded with strips of aluminum foil. Wooden toothpicks may be used to hold the foil in place.” [Page 25]
The next time you put a frozen mini pizza in the microwave, look closely at the top of the stand that the box turns into. That silver sheet under the pizza actually reflects microwaves so the pizza cooks more evenly with a crispier crust.
If you buy microwavable soups that have a peel back metal lid, there is a rim of metal left over. The side of the carton comforts consumers by saying, “Remaining metal rim is microwavable.” They have to say this, because most people don’t believe you can put metal in the microwave.
Some microwaves come with a metal probe that you can use inside the microwave to monitor the temperature of your food. Some microwaves even have metal shelves inside of them! So, don’t let anyone tell you that you can’t use metal in your microwave, the key is to know when and how to use it.
The USDA has guidelines for safely using foil in the microwave here. Before trying it, be sure to check your microwave’s manual for official warning and usage guidelines.

BrokenSecrets.com >> You CAN Use Foil in the Microwave « Broken Secrets


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks? This old dog just learned a very handy new trick!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You've confused me now. They make microwave ovens now that you can use aluminum foil in? Wow! I had no idea!
> It would be an instant melt-down if it were in mine.
> 
> Your daughter's microwave has metal shelves in it? Again, WOW! How in the heck do they do that?


 
I remember when they first came out. The original ones were big and cumbersome and sold to the military and restaurants. Then Tappan came out in the early 60's with a home version. The timer was a turn knob set to needed minutes. I remember looking at one in the store and the cost was well over $1,000.00. Way out of my pocketbook. For the brave who felt they just had to have the latest and greatest in their kitchen, they were terrified of them. Some folks left the room for fear they would be cooked. Some folks brought them back to the store because they tried to run them with the door open. They wanted to see if the food cooked any differently. But as the price dropped over time, they became an indispensable kitchen appliance. The following site should give you a better insight.

Microwave oven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

